# Accessing DOS partition from RPi



## balanga (Nov 8, 2017)

I can't work out how to access the DOS partition on my FreeBSD RPi sdhc card...

`gpart show`:

mmcsd0 MBR
           1 !12 [active] 50M

Should I be able to mount it using something like:-

`mount_msdosfs /dev/mmcsd0s1 /mnt` ?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes, that should work.


----------



## balanga (Nov 8, 2017)

I get 'Operation not permitted'


----------



## Beastie (Nov 8, 2017)

Are you running this as root? If not, is user mounting (vfs.usermount) enabled? Who (user/group) owns the devices and mountpoints?


----------



## obsigna (Nov 8, 2017)

balanga said:


> I get 'Operation not permitted'


Most probably because it is already mounted using the label /dev/msdosfs/MSDOSBOOT
 to the mount point /boot/msdos. See the output of `# mount` and/or have a look at /etc/fstab.


----------

